# Best guitars under $1000 bucks these days



## Guest (Feb 2, 2008)

I own two American Fenders , a Gibson , an Hp special, a Taylor 814CE. I guess I'm doing ok.
I'm wondering about cheaper, maybe unknown brands that compare in quality.
What have you seen and played lately that made you go WoW for under $1000.
I don't care where it comes from or who makes it.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Get em in the online stores for JUST under 1000 but the Ibanez RGA 121 is a guitar that makes me go "holy shit. this is what it's like to play a real guitar". It's awesomne!


----------



## jane (Apr 26, 2006)

Godins! 

Oh, and Tokais... and PRS SEs... I don't own these but I've tried them and really liked them.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Ditto on Godin, especially the LG with either 'buckers or soapbars.

Fender Aerodyne Telecaster (mine's Japanese); a few Epiphones like the Dot and Flying V; Reverends...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

+1 for the CIJ Fender, probably the best bang for the buck I ever spent! I fall in love with mine!


----------



## Perkinsfan (Oct 17, 2007)

I played a Dillion SG copy the other day that was truly amazing.
No tags on it,so after playing it for a while and thinking it should be selling for 5 to $600 bucks I ask how much.
The guy tells me its $295!!
I hate being broke


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Reverend guitars. They are well under $1000, and one of the few guitars in their price range that come with decent pickups and hardware. They are great out of the box.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

PRS SEs. Specially the Soapbars.


----------



## psychotik (Aug 29, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Reverend guitars. They are well under $1000, and one of the few guitars in their price range that come with decent pickups and hardware. They are great out of the box.


+1

I am especially fond of the bolt on series.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

A friend brought over his new PRS SE paul allender this afternoon, it was amazing. He said it was under $750.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

PRS SE, a barebones Carvin, tokai, godin, michael kelly?, something used.

see what's out there


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

I love my black Yamaha SA500 (for only $500 brand new with case!)
-Mikey


----------



## splitter (Jan 29, 2008)

SinCron said:


> Get em in the online stores for JUST under 1000 but the Ibanez RGA 121 is a guitar that makes me go "holy shit. this is what it's like to play a real guitar". It's awesomne!


I dun think that Ibanez is a lesser known guitar... a couple of my friends own them 
:rockon2::rockon:


----------



## cknowles (Jan 29, 2008)

I've been GAS'ing after the Gibson SG Special Faded series, under $800 at Long&McQuade.


----------



## Luke98 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ibanez AEG20E. Though it was my second and most recent guitar... I weasled the american salesman to 500$ .


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

cknowles said:


> I've been GAS'ing after the Gibson SG Special Faded series, under $800 at Long&McQuade.


+1 the special faded series from gibson is a pretty good bunch of guitars. I'll also second the guy earlier who mentioned the Epiphone Dot. Great, great guitar for the price!!!


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Fender Aerodyne Telecaster (mine's Japanese).



...same here, and its my number one.

-dh


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

David Henman...No kidding? I wandered into L&M with the bride at Christmas time and picked up the Aerodyne. Bride takes off for a while to do some other shopping, but when she returns I'm still playing the Aerodyne. She asks me what makes it different from my Tele (parts thinline) and other electrics, and after some explanation, she buys it for me. Seems I married well.

Anyway, I really dig the P90 at the neck all on its own, but it's great with the typical bridge pickup too. Played it again at band practice yesterday, great spank for a cheap plank. I've discovered the P90 through a Crybaby is glorious.

Most comfortable Tele ever made, imho.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2008)

> Fender Aerodyne Telecaster


Gah! That looks so nice. I might have to hunt one down. Can it be had with a maple board? Other colours than black?

I usually say: find a used PRS CE. If you look you can have them for ~$1000. That's my favourite budget guitar. And now that the Mira's are out in the wild give it a year and they'll start popping up used for <$1000. Can't wait for that. It's a sweet, sweet guitar.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

cknowles said:


> I've been GAS'ing after the Gibson SG Special Faded series, under $800 at Long&McQuade.


Everyone of these I have played has been TERRIBLE. Crap setup up, sloppy work, nut problems, you name it. The faded series are truly $199 guitars with a $600 sticker on the headstock. Don't even get me started on the monstrosity of a "Melody Maker" I played; it honestly looked like someone painted it with a can of spray paint.

TG


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> Everyone of these I have played has been TERRIBLE. Crap setup up, sloppy work, nut problems, you name it. The faded series are truly $199 guitars with a $600 sticker on the headstock.


that's odd - I almost bought a yellow faded SG just after Christmas, I thought it was a hell of a good guitar for the $. Very, very pretty. I'm just not comfortable with an SG, I prefer the weight of a Les Paul. Otherwise it would have been mine.

If you don't like the setup, you should ask one of the guys in the guitar department to adjust it close enough for you to test it. And when you buy a new guitar, always get them to adjust the setup for you.

$199? the pickups are worth more than that.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Part of the problem with the "setup" is that the nut(s) are so badly cut it's not just a matter of lowering the action and setting the action. The one's I have played have fretted out too, so it' s not just a simple adjust and test type of thing.

Honestly, I've played (and owned) a number of Agile guitars which eat these things for lunch. I'm not a Gibson hater by any means (owned a 1991 LP Standard for years, currently looking at SG Classics) but the faded guitars I have played have been bad.

TG




dwagar said:


> that's odd - I almost bought a yellow faded SG just after Christmas, I thought it was a hell of a good guitar for the $. Very, very pretty. I'm just not comfortable with an SG, I prefer the weight of a Les Paul. Otherwise it would have been mine.
> 
> If you don't like the setup, you should ask one of the guys in the guitar department to adjust it close enough for you to test it. And when you buy a new guitar, always get them to adjust the setup for you.
> 
> $199? the pickups are worth more than that.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i love my aerodyne tele. i play it non-stop. but, i hated the stock pickups. i replaced them with a seymour duncan p90 neck and nashville 5-2 bridge (both from craiglist) and was utterly blown away by the improvement in tone and response.

my brother made a black translucent pickguard for me. you can't see it unless you're up real close.

-dh



Mooh said:


> David Henman...No kidding? I wandered into L&M with the bride at Christmas time and picked up the Aerodyne. Bride takes off for a while to do some other shopping, but when she returns I'm still playing the Aerodyne. She asks me what makes it different from my Tele (parts thinline) and other electrics, and after some explanation, she buys it for me. Seems I married well.
> 
> Anyway, I really dig the P90 at the neck all on its own, but it's great with the typical bridge pickup too. Played it again at band practice yesterday, great spank for a cheap plank. I've discovered the P90 through a Crybaby is glorious.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

David...Really? The bridge pickup is very generic, but the P90 is great on mine, maybe I just got it by chance. 

I use clear pick guards on all my acoustics, good idea for the Aerodyne. Thanks for the tip.

(If you want to sell the stock P90, I may be interested.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I gotta agree with the comments on the Faded series. I guess I maybe just haven't played a good. All the ones I have picked up were horrible. The most common problem being bad nuts, and really bad frets. Some of the sharpest fret ends I have come across.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> David...Really? The bridge pickup is very generic, but the P90 is great on mine, maybe I just got it by chance.
> I use clear pick guards on all my acoustics, good idea for the Aerodyne. Thanks for the tip.
> (If you want to sell the stock P90, I may be interested.)
> Peace, Mooh.



...hmmmm... i may still have it. actually, i have a bunch of old pickups that i'm willing to just give away, if we can make some kind of shipping, mailing or pick up :smile: arrangement.

-dh


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> Some of the sharpest fret ends I have come across.


Sharp fret edges are usually due to low humidity, the boards shrink back a bit. I've seen this on lots of different brands. 

I have to agree, I don't understand why the stores don't fix these, it only takes their tech a few minutes, then they could sell the guitars. Besides, they are going to have to fix them when they sell the guitar anyway.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

dwagar said:


> Sharp fret edges are usually due to low humidity, the boards shrink back a bit. I've seen this on lots of different brands.
> 
> I have to agree, I don't understand why the stores don't fix these, it only takes their tech a few minutes, then they could sell the guitars. Besides, they are going to have to fix them when they sell the guitar anyway.


I am not talking about fret sprout. The frets on those Faded series are huge, and they don't round the frets correctly. It's a quality control issue, not fret sprout which can happen with almost any guitar.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Bringing this thread back to its roots, for under a grand I'd echo those who checked in with Reverend and Godin guitars (especially the LG, which is a very versatile instrument)... both brands are great value for the money.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

David Henman...Look for a PM, thanks! 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Well I started this post and I guess I'll have to close it. I did some research and I put in an order for a Reverend Buckshot from AudioDiffusion in Quebec. He'll have it shipped to me in two weeks. He guarantees full satisfaction. I paid $499 Canadian plus GST. If it turns out to be that good I'll probably pick up a Double Agent. I was looking to buy a Tele originally but I remembered how good Tokais were in the early 80's and how I missed out on buying one. I guess you can still find a diamond in the rough.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I guess this thread is "closed" with respect to the original poster, but since the name hasn't come up, I'll throw Hagstrom into the ring. I think everything they make is under $1,000, and they seem like pretty good guitars.

I just bought a Hagstrom Swede, which generally gets great reviews. It's an LP-style guitar and sells for $500 with a very nice case included. The jury's still out as I've only had it a couple of days, but so far I'm impressed with it. Check out the reviews, and I'll post my own at some point when I feel I've played it for long enough.

They also make a "Super Swede" which is the same style but with a Fender scale length, as well as some semi-hollows, hollows, and strat-style guitars. Most of what I've read about all their guitars is quite positive, so they may be worth a look for others reading this thread.

--- D


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

konasexone said:


> Well I started this post and I guess I'll have to close it. I did some research and I put in an order for a Reverend Buckshot from AudioDiffusion in Quebec. He'll have it shipped to me in two weeks. He guarantees full satisfaction. I paid $499 Canadian plus GST. If it turns out to be that good I'll probably pick up a Double Agent. I was looking to buy a Tele originally but I remembered how good Tokais were in the early 80's and how I missed out on buying one. I guess you can still find a diamond in the rough.


...andy is great to deal with!

looking forward to your review.

-dh


----------



## Tarbender (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought a Reverend Manta Ray from Andy at Diffusion and had nothing but great service. I would highly recommend them to anyone.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

our local dealer has a Les Paul BFG in black for 995.00.
it has to be the most tone laden beast i have ever played. sure there are haters of this model, but i am GASSING big time.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

You gotta be kidding me, tell your old lady you paid $995 for that piece of s**t and your gonna be shopping for a hooker by the end of the evening too. I can't get over what Gibson will put out as product just to make a buck. Does anyone in his right mind think they can hang on to that for 35 years and resell it as a classic? vintage? Gibson has become another American con job as far as I'm concerned. They've been riding the bus for way too long.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Little over $700 would have bought a PRS SE hollow body this morning at L&M. Light as a feather, tone and sustain for ever, looks too.

Tempting.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

who said gibson owners bought them just to sell them as classics or vintage guitars later? i sure as hell didnt.


----------



## lpstudio (Feb 14, 2006)

I need to chime in on this since nobody mentioned the G&L tribute series. I own an asat with the mfd pickups and it sounds and plays great. All the Tribute series have usa electronics and for 600 bucks it's a great guitar.


----------



## jesseblues (Jan 16, 2008)

godins are really good


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

konasexone said:


> You gotta be kidding me, tell your old lady you paid $995 for that piece of s**t and your gonna be shopping for a hooker by the end of the evening too. I can't get over what Gibson will put out as product just to make a buck. Does anyone in his right mind think they can hang on to that for 35 years and resell it as a classic? vintage? Gibson has become another American con job as far as I'm concerned. They've been riding the bus for way too long.



oh excuse me, i forgot that tone wasn't important. we must all buy guitars for the sole reason of investment. thank you for showing me the way..:bow:


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

guitarzan said:


> oh excuse me, i forgot that tone wasn't important. we must all buy guitars for the sole reason of investment. thank you for showing me the way..:bow:


Your sarcasm is duly noted. I think guitars like any instrument need to be purchased in consideration of the total package, otherwise guitar makers would have stopped putting lacker and binding on instruments long ago. You'll have a hard time convincing me these LP's are of superior sonic substance at that price point coming from Gibson. I'd guess this is nothing more that a clever ploy to move seconds which is something they've been endeavoring persistently of late.kjdr


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I think the main point is we should be buying a guitar because we think it sounds good (and plays well.)

I've never considered resale value in buying a guitar--because I'm buying it for the long haul. I'm not planning to use it & then resell it. I'm not flipping cars or houses. I'm not even buying a home to live in with an eye to selling it down the road. (Although I did consider that in buying a house.)

But in a guitar? I'm hanging on to mine. (That doesn't mean I'd never sell or trade one of mine--but there's only one I think I'd consider selling.) Some people out there do consider resale--and that's important to them, but it isn't to everybody.


----------



## bluezombie (May 7, 2007)

I still play with my 400$ washburn, and i feel alot more comfortable playing it than any of the fenders and Gibsons in the store at work at.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

The only guitars I've played somewhat extensively under $1000 are my Squier Strat and my friend's Epiphone Dot, of which I think the Dot sounded better, although I prefer the feel of my Strat. It's not as comfortable to sit down and play the Dot. It's bigger and less curvy. These guitars are under even $500 though so I guess I'm a little out of my element here :tongue:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Agreed, the Epiphone Dot is a lot of axe for the money. Mine was a factory second with a finish flaw, not that I care. The pickups are pretty bland but that's easily solved.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Josh Homme uses it. That's a good enough endorsement for me.


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

used Edwards with the Duncan p`ups are real bargains, they make both Fender and Gibson clones...for the monry you wanna spend you could get two, shipped.
Used Japanese Fenders can be good but you have to be careful about the model...their current production top of the line models from the DiMarzio series are great guitars...get em used. For around that much you can get a used Van Zandt strat or tele...I have, and they`re as good as it gets. Used Seymour Duncans that were made by ESP in Japan are also top notch and were available in 3 series all excellent, even his low end Traditional series are far better made than any F/USA Standards I see here. For that much money you`d have quite a few choices of older MIJ guitars that have become very collectable in recent years for good reason, top end Grecos or Tokais are fabulous guitars. Bacchus is another excellent builder over here.
You have a lot of choices for $1000.oo.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

konasexone said:


> Your sarcasm is duly noted. I think guitars like any instrument need to be purchased in consideration of the total package, otherwise guitar makers would have stopped putting lacker and binding on instruments long ago. You'll have a hard time convincing me these LP's are of superior sonic substance at that price point coming from Gibson. I'd guess this is nothing more that a clever ploy to move seconds which is something they've been endeavoring persistently of late.kjdr


i have no doulbt the BFG was intended to move some tops that didn't route cleanly. every one i have seen has a chip under the neck by the cutaway. and they save mucho bucks by leaving things off and low cost finishing . all true.
but i really like the natural wood look and feel. and the pickups are the better pickups , a burstbucker 3 and a p90. 
the one i fell for is a great sounding instrument and it is wide open for personal mods without fear of destroying its look or value.
i accept any finish shortcomings at this price pint but i would freak if i bought a regular model and had sharp fret ends or finish flaws. and i have seen those.
i really must say though i love the look and i will eventually have one.
maybe i can get them to knock off a few bucks if there is a scratch...ha :smile:


----------



## Max Powers (Mar 9, 2006)

All of my guitars are amazing and under 1000$.

I had the Gibsons and the fenders before too, but I am more than happy with what I have now.

Edwards Les Paul Custom

PRS SE Singlecut

Kramer Focus 6000

Squier Tele Custom II (p-90's)

and a few others.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm...surprised that noones mentioned the ESP LTD's...my faves are the EC-1000, and the high value KH-603, both are hard rock/metal focussed though.
Another one I picked up recently quite cheaply that blew me away, is the Peavey EXP Jack Daniels model...Looks like a Wolfgang with a quilted maple top but with a stop tail bridge, ebony fretboard and Grover tuners. Light as a feather but sounds "tonier" than my Gibson Les Paul...I dont get it. Best bargain guitar I've ever bought.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Max Powers said:


> All of my guitars are amazing and under 1000$.


Mine were all under $1000 too, but then I bought most of them in the 80's.


----------



## drift_boat (Feb 2, 2006)

Hamer USA all the way. If you like strats, get a Hamer USA Daytona or T62. If you like teles, get a Hamer USA T-51. If you like Lesters, get a Hamer USA Sunburst. If you like P90 pickups, get a Hamer USA Special. 

Handmade in the US, known for playability and tone.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

drift_boat said:


> If you like P90 pickups, get a Hamer USA Special.
> 
> Handmade in the US, known for playability and tone.


I got my P90 Special for $500 Cdn.


----------



## CocoTone (Jan 22, 2006)

konasexone said:


> guitar makers would have stopped putting lacker and binding on instruments long ago.


WTF is "lacker" ??!?


CT.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm assuming these Hamer USA prices you guys are quoting are for used guitars, right?

TG


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

traynor_garnet said:


> I'm assuming these Hamer USA prices you guys are quoting are for used guitars, right?
> 
> TG


Yes, but I've noticed that the sub $1000 used Studios aren't showing up as frequently. Right now, there are only new ones on eBay.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

*MIJ Aerodyne*








EMG VG 20 pickguard assy and a set of Sperzels....


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, gear envy happening here...that Aerodyne Strat is a beaut, and a perfect match for my Aerodyne Tele.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2008)

CocoTone said:


> WTF is "lacker" ??!?
> 
> 
> CT.


Lacquer. There's no need for your foul mouth here. You know exactly what was meant.


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

If your not into anything drastic shape wise go for a Dean Hardtail Select. They got for $700. great pups, set neck, very good neck action and you can find one with a case.




























or in this shade...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Mooh said:


> Okay, gear envy happening here...that Aerodyne Strat is a beaut, and a perfect match for my Aerodyne Tele.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


...thanks for the money order, mooh!

how is the aerodyne tele working for you?

i replaced the pickups in mine with seymour duncan (p90 neck and nashville 5-2 bridge).

-dh


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

gibson SG faded
fender telecaster 72 deluxe RI


there are a bunch more. :]


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

David...The Aerodyne seems to be taking over from the Thinline. I may have to put that P-90 I got from you in the Thinline, LOL!

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## SpencerB (Mar 1, 2008)

you know, I've got a Classic 60 series strat and it's a fabulous guitar for the money. the C-neck on it is by far the most comfortable neck I've ever held. but it may not be for everyone because of the 7.25 radius...personally i love it.

new to the site, helloooo


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Say, those Deans look very nice - nice detailing, great textures and colours. The headstock shape is the only false note, but I have to say it's something of a deal-breaker for me personally. Much worse, however, are their headstocks for their flying Vs... very cartoony.

Oh well... each man to his poison!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Those Dean Hardtails are real purdy, that's for sure. And thank god they don't have that spread eagle Dean headstock.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

torndownunit said:


> Reverend guitars. They are well under $1000, and one of the few guitars in their price range that come with decent pickups and hardware. They are great out of the box.


Well, you beat me to the punchline... I just bought a Reverend Warhawk 390... 3 P-90 pickups, made by Reverend... a 5-way switch volume/bass/bass controur controls... TONS of tone... $499 USD... It plays excellent right out of the box... 

With the 5-way switch, and by cranking the bass contour to zero, you get an effective ten distinct sounds... I can't stop playing this sucker... and my guitar students have been digging it, too... it does what other guitars do for a whole lot less...

Reverend was originally a Michigan, USA company... but from what I understand, they couldn't keep up with demand making them one at a time... so found a factory in Korea that makes them exactly to their specs... 

Here she is:









:banana:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

They are made in Korea, but from what I know the electronics and pickups are installed in the US. And they are setup in the US.

It's a god way of doing things. Most of the problem with Asian made guitars is the quality control. Or the complete lack of. The system Reverend is using is a good one.


----------



## guitarzan (Feb 22, 2006)

jamhandy said:


> Well, you beat me to the punchline... I just bought a Reverend Warhawk 390... 3 P-90 pickups, made by Reverend... a 5-way switch volume/bass/bass controur controls... TONS of tone... $499 USD... It plays excellent right out of the box...
> 
> With the 5-way switch, and by cranking the bass contour to zero, you get an effective ten distinct sounds... I can't stop playing this sucker... and my guitar students have been digging it, too... it does what other guitars do for a whole lot less...
> 
> ...


sweet warhawk. that model is my fave next to the humbucker loaded warhawk. nice score.:rockon2:


----------



## Starlovin (Feb 15, 2008)

I just bought an ESP-LTD ec-1000 with the amber sunburst finish. It cost me $899 and the guitar is beautiful. It's fitted with Seymour Duncan pickups and the tone is beautiful. For a guitar under $1k, I highly reccommend one of these puppies...


----------



## µ¿ z3®ø™ (Apr 29, 2006)

i might agree w/ many of the gee-tars mentioned here, particularly the CIJ fenders and reverend guitars.

not mentioned yet are the very cool and unique sounding jerry jones guitars. much, much better built than the crappy danelectros and the PUPs are really cool sounding. in fact, the lipstick neck PUP may be one of the nicest sounding PUPs around, IMO.

also not mentioned would be a strat or tele (tele in particular) parts guitar. one can throw together a cheaper warmoth body and neck and decent parts and a couple spray cans of lacquer for well under $1K and end up w/ a really decent guitar w/ the preferred neck profile.

oh how i long for the late '60s/early 70's when most used guitars were superior to the new guitars of the time and were often much cheaper. damn those old guitars are expensive now. as part of the subtext of the thread there seems to be two views on guitar purchases. i'll ascribe myself to looking for the long term investment potential of a guitar. i might not ever sell it, but my kids will love me for making prudent choices for guitars that sound good and have accrued in value. even some of the MIJ fenders have done very well. anyone checked the prices of good '80s MIJ 'A' serial # rosewood teles? OMG!!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2008)

Well I'm waiting for my Reverend to come in some day...


----------



## warwick_man (Mar 13, 2008)

well if your anything like me, you can get a nice b.c rich exotic warlock for $600 or so. it is how ever very simple volume tone thats it sounds sick i wish i had one !!!!lofu


----------



## dobsont (Jan 7, 2008)

Budget hollowbody:
I love my Electromatic Gretsch 5120 (but the corvette and jr jets weren't good at all). 
For the money, Ibanez Artcores are wonderful.

Just sayin.


----------



## guitarjunky (Sep 11, 2007)

Any Godin guitars!!! They are well made, great sounding and made in Canada and USA. This is the biggest bang for the guitar buck these day... By far!!!

I recommend the folowing models

LG
Freeway
XTSA
Velocity
Detour
and many others


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2008)

I've owned Godin and I guess they're ok but you have to like that certain feel about them. I've had a few Normans too and I ended up selling them or just giving them away. I find the Godins always have that one thing about them that make them a miss. Maybe its just me.


----------



## Hired Goon (Mar 4, 2008)

I'd like to back the guy who suggested Hagstrom. Just got a Hagstrom black swede and I'm quite impressed. Needed a bit of set up and I had to adjust the pickguard a little, but has a nice fast neck, and good range of sounds. Paid $479.

http://www.hagstromguitars.com/swede.html#

Next up for me is likely the Michael Kelly Patriot or the Epiphone Zakk Wylde Camo, although I will look at the Dean that was posted above.

I guess we can all thank Asia for decent guitars at the current prices, but yes the quality can vary.


----------



## 4x12 (Feb 25, 2008)

Hired Goon said:


> Next up for me is likely the Michael Kelly Patriot or the Epiphone Zakk Wylde Camo, although I will look at the Dean that was posted above.


The Dean is an awesome guitar for the price... The specs are hard to beat for a $699.99 guitar!

The Hardtail Select Features:

-Solid flame maple carved top 
-Set neck with Dean molded-in heel 
-Mahogany body and neck (nice and warm tone)
-Rosewood fingerboard 
-Abalone 12th fret inlay 
-Grover tuners 
-Nickel hardware 
-Hardtail bridge 

If your interested, contact Blue Rock Guitars in Iowa, tell him 4x12 from Montreal sent you and hes gonna set you up with a killer deal. Dean forum members always get better prices than whats listed. For example, I just called in a Dean V white gold including Dean hard shell case & shipping for under $600. This guitar is normally sold $500 + 125 case + shipping.


forgot to mention, Steve @ BRG will fix it so you can save cash on duty charges also!! so another saving there.


----------

